# John deere Engines



## Ed-GT5000

Hello,

In my search to buy a new lawn tractor I want to consider a D105. I do not favor briggs single cylinder engines because
i have seen first hand major failures of these. But this has been on MTD , craftsman mowers, The John Deere says it has its own branded Engine. What does this exactly mean? it looks like a B&S with a JD sticker on the cover? but I have not heard of failures of these. Are they better engine? If so why? I know the JD fans are a bit touchy and I am not trying to start any thing.
I am on a tight budget and it is a small yard so far I am looking at small entry level lawn tractors that have kohler engines.
So If JD has better engines I would like to take a closer look at them


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

This all depends! As I understand it, the units that they sell at Home depot, Lowes and other box stores are not quite the same quality that you see in units at the dealers lot. I looked briefly at them myself a few years back, and as I recalled, they were indeed "NOT" made by John Deere, but rather just had their name on the engine. Unsure if this is the case now. Don't worry about us John Deere fans.... We're pretty darn insensitive and thick stinned!:lmao:


----------



## Ed-GT5000

Thanks for the info Tractor beam. I have heard that the box store JD's are built in a plant in tennesee and that it is a John Deere plant. Just not THE john deere plant. I think the greatest plus of buying one of these is resale value. I have looked at many small lawn tractors lately and it seems that all are priced acording to the quality. I am OK with that. Just wondering why JD says a JD branded is implied to be better. If it is a commerical grade or cast iron sleeve I may go with it. At the price 1499 it is up against the cub cadet LTX1040 $1399 with Kohler


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ed-GT5000 said:


> Thanks for the info Tractor beam. I have heard that the box store JD's are built in a plant in tennesee and that it is a John Deere plant. Just not THE john deere plant. I think the greatest plus of buying one of these is resale value. I have looked at many small lawn tractors lately and it seems that all are priced acording to the quality. I am OK with that. Just wondering why JD says a JD branded is implied to be better. If it is a commerical grade or cast iron sleeve I may go with it. At the price 1499 it is up against the cub cadet LTX1040 $1399 with Kohler


Knowing John Deere, especially at that price, I highly doubt that it has a cast iron bore. Personally, I think you're going to get a better machine in the Cadet for the same money.


----------



## Argee

It is indeed a B&S with a John Deere label on it....built to John Deere "specifications".


----------



## bruce2013

Thanks for the welcome message.

My problem is with my JD525 mower. It run very slow and creeps backwards when in neutral. I've checked the linkage cable and the adjustment of the swash plate position. Everything seems to be in the correct position??

Bruce


----------



## js5020

The JD models at the box stores are the same as a like model sold at the dealer from the same JD plant in TN, dealers are the only outlet for the "upscale" models. Engines come from B+S, Kawasaki, Yanmar depending on model. Dad has CC 1042 with a Kohler Courage " smokes like a train and only 120hrs, replaced deck belt a few times, needs a drive belt before its used this year, wore the blades out already 120hrs, but it is a nice mower to run.


----------

